# Automatic Box, Manual mode questions!



## Heartofali0n (Aug 6, 2012)

I really wanna learn more about my Chevy Cruze, So I figured I'd start with that manual mode on an Automatic 2012 Chevy Cruze. When do you use that, how do you use it? I really want to learn how to use it, which gear to shift into, etc :] would someone be willing to explain this to me? Not sure If this is the right section for this question =/ so sorry If I should have posted it somewhere else!


----------



## AceMan13 (Apr 29, 2012)

On my trip out to the West Coast I used it 80 percent of the time. I started in 2nd and shifted at around 3K RPM. Trans seemed to be much smoother than when in Drive. Worked out good climbing hills as I could down shift to the proper gear manually. Messed up a few times with accidently shifting down instead of up. (habit from years of normal 4 on the floor shift pattern)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Heartofali0n said:


> I really wanna learn more about my Chevy Cruze, So I figured I'd start with that manual mode on an Automatic 2012 Chevy Cruze. When do you use that, how do you use it? I really want to learn how to use it, which gear to shift into, etc :] would someone be willing to explain this to me? Not sure If this is the right section for this question =/ so sorry If I should have posted it somewhere else!


I'm right there with ya Heart! Hopefully someone can answer your questions because I have the exact same ones. There is a thread already on this but I still didnt get all the answers I was hoping for. Maybe now?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Heartofali0n said:


> I really wanna learn more about my Chevy Cruze, So I figured I'd start with that manual mode on an Automatic 2012 Chevy Cruze. When do you use that, how do you use it? I really want to learn how to use it, which gear to shift into, etc :] would someone be willing to explain this to me? Not sure If this is the right section for this question =/ so sorry If I should have posted it somewhere else!


Heartofali0n,
This feature is called Driver Shift Control (DSC). DSC allows you to shift an automatic transmission similar to a manual transmission. In order to get your Cruze into DSC mode you first move the shift lever from D (Drive) to the left into the (+) or (−) manual position. Then you are able to press the shift lever forward (+) to upshift or rearward (−) to downshift. An M and the current gear will be displayed in the DIC. While using the DSC feature, the vehicle will have firmer, quicker shifting. You can use this for sport driving or when climbing or descending hills, to stay in gear longer, or to downshift for more power or engine braking.
The transmission will only allow you to shift into gears appropriate for the vehicle speed and engine revolutions per minute (rpm). The transmission will not automatically shift to the next lower gear if the engine rpm is too high, nor to the next higher gear when the maximum engine rpm is reached. If shifting is prevented for any reason, the currently selected gear will flash multiple times, indicating that the transmission has not shifted gears. While in the DSC mode, the
transmission will automatically downshift when the vehicle comes to a stop. This will allow for more power during take-off. When accelerating the vehicle from a stop in snowy and icy conditions, you may want to shift into second gear. A higher gear allows the vehicle to gain more traction on slippery surfaces. I hope this helps you understand this more. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

This feature is a waste on this car. Does nothing for performance, is slow to respond to commands, and GM has the upshift and downshift the opposite of what it should be. It is only useful in snow to start in second or hold a gear going up a hill.


----------



## Heartofali0n (Aug 6, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Heartofali0n,
> This feature is called Driver Shift Control (DSC). DSC allows you to shift an automatic transmission similar to a manual transmission. In order to get your Cruze into DSC mode you first move the shift lever from D (Drive) to the left into the (+) or (−) manual position. Then you are able to press the shift lever forward (+) to upshift or rearward (−) to downshift. An M and the current gear will be displayed in the DIC. While using the DSC feature, the vehicle will have firmer, quicker shifting. You can use this for sport driving or when climbing or descending hills, to stay in gear longer, or to downshift for more power or engine braking.
> The transmission will only allow you to shift into gears appropriate for the vehicle speed and engine revolutions per minute (rpm). The transmission will not automatically shift to the next lower gear if the engine rpm is too high, nor to the next higher gear when the maximum engine rpm is reached. If shifting is prevented for any reason, the currently selected gear will flash multiple times, indicating that the transmission has not shifted gears. While in the DSC mode, the
> transmission will automatically downshift when the vehicle comes to a stop. This will allow for more power during take-off. When accelerating the vehicle from a stop in snowy and icy conditions, you may want to shift into second gear. A higher gear allows the vehicle to gain more traction on slippery surfaces. I hope this helps you understand this more. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> ...


This helped quite a bit but I do have some questions. 
So what's the difference between upshift and rearward.
Also, what would you use for lets say going up hills and going down? Which gears would work for that?

I ask because today my mom and I were driving from southern california to Northern California and going up the hills just in Drive sounded so...blah. Like the car was hurting :[ So i'm trying to learn this gears for the purpose to help the car a bit more


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody who really knows how to use manumatic in this car and can really explain it, care to do a "how-to" video?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 there is really nothing to it. The trans will not let you upshift too soon(shift denied message on DIC), what I mean by too soon is if your at 1800-2000RPM in 1-5gear & try to upshift it would cause RPM to fall to low in the next gear causing the motor to lug/die. Also in manual mode if the RPM drop below 1400RPM or so it will automatically downshift to the next gear to keep the engine from lugging/dying in a similar fashion. 

Basically if you upshift in manual mode every gear at 2500rpm you will never see this shift denied message. Downshifting is also simple, if you watch your tach you can let it fall to about 1500RPM before you downshift to a lower gear. Downshifting is optional as the trans will do this automatically if the RPM drops to low(like mentioned above). 

Using manual mode is as simple as pressing the lever forward at the RPM you want the trans to upshift at. If you slow down it still automatically takes care of the downshifts.

Mine will hold each gear until redline even at full throttle(like a manual trans), this is nice on rolling hills at highway speed. in M6 I can use as much throttle input as you want(even full throttle) & the trans will not downshift/hunt for gears like most other automatics. Obviously on bigger hills I will need to downshift to 5th or 4th, but again I can use upto full throttle without having the trans downshift to the next lower gear. Its really nice to eliminate the hunting shifting most automatics do in hills especially when you are giving more gas. 

Hope that helps, If you have any specific questions about the manual mode please feel free to ask.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Also using manual mode with the cruise control works awesome. I live in a area with tons of rolling hills(between 25-100ft in height) that 6th gear is more than capable of driving/maintaining speed on. 

In automatic mode with cruise set: Once you hit the hill it will try to maintain speed with throttle, loose some speed & then the trans will downshift even though at that point your almost up the hill. 

In M6 with cruise set: acts just like the manual trans car with cruise, it only uses throttle to try & maintain speed, it will not downshift at all.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I did find one video on the manual mode, unfortunately it is just the absolute basics of the levers operation. 
Chevy Cruze Manual Transmission Mode - YouTube


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Heartofali0n said:


> This helped quite a bit but I do have some questions.
> So what's the difference between upshift and rearward.
> Also, what would you use for lets say going up hills and going down? Which gears would work for that?
> 
> I ask because today my mom and I were driving from southern california to Northern California and going up the hills just in Drive sounded so...blah. Like the car was hurting :[ So i'm trying to learn this gears for the purpose to help the car a bit more




Heartofali0n,
Upshit means you shift to a higher gear. Rearward is referring to downshiffting. Press the shift lever forward (+) to upshift or rearward (−) to downshift. An M and the current gear will be displayed in your DIC. When shifting to M (Manual Mode), the transmission will shift to the range of the current gear. For this range, the highest gear available is displayed next to the M in the DIC. All gears below that number are available to use. For example, when 4 (Fourth) is shown next to the M, 1 (First) through 4 (Fourth) gears are shifted automatically. To shift to 5 (Fifth) gear, press the shift lever forward (+) to upshift or shift into D (Drive). M (Manual Mode) will prevent shifting to a lower gear range if the engine speed is too high. If vehicle speed is not reduced within the time allowed, the lower gear range shift will not be completed. Slow the vehicle, then press the shift lever rearward (−) to downshift to the desired lower gear range. It is hard for me to tell you exactly when to shift while you are driving the Cruze. If you would like me to check with my internal resources on this I would be happy to see what input they may have for you. I will need you to send me a PM with your VIN in order for me to do this. Again I hope this information answers some of your questions! Feel free to contact me anytime!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## D112233 (Dec 22, 2016)

*DSC Auto Downshift Problems*

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze automatic transmission. So it has the 'Driver Shift Control'(DSC). When I slow down and my RPMs decrease, the car will downshift for me. So, when I am slowing down, if I attempt to downshift, the car will often downshift automatically at the same time that I am trying to downshift manually. As a result, I often will shift down two gears instead of just one.
My question is: Is there anyway to turn off the automatic downshift in the DSC to prevent this dobble downshift from occurring every time I try to use it.


----------



## D112233 (Dec 22, 2016)

*DSC automatic downshift*

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze automatic transmission. So it has the 'Driver Shift Control'(DSC). When I slow down and my RPMs decrease, the car will downshift for me. So, when I am slowing down, if I attempt to downshift, the car will often downshift automatically at the same time that I am trying to downshift manually. As a result, I often will shift down two gears instead of just one.
My question is: Is there anyway to turn off the automatic downshift in the DSC to prevent this dobble downshift from occurring every time I try to use it.


----------

